# Lesen Sie die PC Games?



## Administrator (14. September 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## floehle (14. September 2007)

ich kauf sie mir nur wenn es tolle vollversionen gibt.. aber keine die man selbst legal runterladn kann.. des wär sonst schummeln


----------



## shirib (14. September 2007)

SYSTEM am 14.09.2007 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Nein, schon lange nicht mehr - und ich bin richtig froh das ich diese Entscheidung getroffen habe. Wenn ich überlege was ich schon an Geld für PCGames und Gamestar ausgegeben habe...


----------



## Teslatier (14. September 2007)

Ich war Abonnent bis vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren. Damals hatte die PCG imo sehr stark an Qualität abgenommen. Deswegen diese Entscheidung. Jetzt kauf ich mir keine Spielezeitschriften mehr. Infos bekomm ich aus dem Netz, wenn mich was interessiert. Spiele interessieren micht aber nicht mehr so viel.


----------



## Moejoe82 (15. September 2007)

Seitdem ich letztes Jahr mein Abo auslaufen lies, habe ich erst eine Ausgabe gekauft. Zum einen interesssieren mich Spiele allgemien nicht mehr so sehr, zum anderen bin ich weitestgehend ins Konsolenlager gewechselt und beziehe meine Infos aus dem Netz. PC-Zeitschriften kaufe ich mir allegmein nurnoch der Vollversionen wegen.


----------



## annon11 (15. September 2007)

Hab hab ein Abo ,dass ich aber schon abgemeldet habe, irgendwie brauch ich sie nicht mehr.Jetzt läuft es halt so langsam aus.
Werde aber immer die Rumpelkammer von RR vermissen.


----------



## MICHI123 (15. September 2007)

xD was heißt schon "lesen sie die pcgames"... ja, ich bin Abonent -> aber ich hab die letzten 3 hefte schon nicht mehr gelesen... das letzte net mal ausgepackt... hmm


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. September 2007)

Ja, seit der ersten Ausgabe.


----------



## eXitus64 (21. September 2007)

nein, nicht mehr....

spiele so gut wie keine spiele mehr und wenn dann auf der xbox


----------



## DaEngineer (24. September 2007)

Ich hab sie mal wesentlich regelmäßiger gekauft (vllt. so 8 Ausgaben pro Jahr). Inzwischen sinds nur noch ein bis zwei Hefte jährlich.

Damit der Beitrag auch was Konstruktives hat, möchte ich der Redaktion auch mitteilen, warum 

1. Ich hab inzwischen ein Internet (ach nee ). Der Nachteil der Printmedien ist einfach der, dass sie, was Veröffentlichungen von neuen Informationen angeht, nicht mithalten können (was bei einem Magazin, dass 1x im Monat erscheint, natürlich klar ist)

2. Schon lange keine wirklich interessante Vollversion dabei war. Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass das, was so an Spielen auf der DVD landet, irgendwie nur noch Grabbeltisch-Niveau Niveau hat  Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber so so kommts mir eben vor 

Außerdem gefällt mir das Layout irgendwie nicht mehr so sehr. 
Aber mal was Anderes: wie verhält sich das eigentlich; wenn ihr z.B. weiße anstatt bunter Hintergründe für manche Texte nehmt, könntet ihr dann nicht etwas mehr Text ins Heft packen, ohne dass ihr preislich einen Nachteil habt? Könnt die gesparte Tinte doch in Rossis Rumpelkammer packen, bei den ganzen Leserbriefen müsste da doch garantiert mehr zusammenkommen, als das, was man dort monatlich liest, oder?


----------



## Mothman (24. September 2007)

Ja , beim Kacken.


----------



## The-Yardbird93 (24. September 2007)

Mothman am 24.09.2007 00:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja , beim Kacken.



LOL.Damit es besser...rutscht?

Also ich lese sie immer wenn mein bruder sich eine kauft....Hab ich jetzt was gewonnen?


----------



## McDrake (24. September 2007)

Im Geschäft (also nicht BEIM Geschäft, wie andere hier) abonniert


----------



## Freezeman (24. September 2007)

Ja, schon seit 10 Jahren am Stück!
Obs nochmal 10 werden, wer weiß, wer weiß...


----------



## Riddick1107 (24. September 2007)

Klar, was für eine Frage, ey!!!!


----------



## AurionKratos (24. September 2007)

Ich spiele zu wenig PC-Spiele, damit sich eine PC-Spiele-Zeitschrift lohnen würde. Aber gaaaanz selten kauf ich sie doch  .

Das einzige Computec-Magazin, was ich lese, ist im Moment die N-Zone.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. September 2007)

Früher regelmäßig, heute kaufe ich mir nur noch ab und an eine Ausgabe.

Weniger wegen der Tests, sondern wenn es ein paar interessante Previews gibt.


----------



## gliderpilot (24. September 2007)

Ich lese die PC Games seit der Ausgabe 01/99 regelmäßig, und habe sie  jetzt seit fast 3 Jahren auch abonniert.


----------



## malteharms3 (24. September 2007)

Ich lese Pc Games und finde den Abo Preis nicht zu hoch...
Wenn man sich überlegt was ein Pc Spiel kostet und wie nett aufbereitet und gut lesbar die Informationen in der Pc Games kommen.

Und der Vorteil von Printmedien ist, dass sie nicht an einen Pc gefesselt sind. Ich kann meine Pc Games überall lesen, wie schon gesagt, auch beim kacken!


----------



## Anbei (24. September 2007)

Ich lese sie jetzt seit ca. 4 Jahren und davon 3 im Abo.
Also noch nicht solange


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (25. September 2007)

SYSTEM am 14.09.2007 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Nein, ich lese gar keine Spiele-Magazine.


----------



## Gabbo (26. September 2007)

MICHI123 am 15.09.2007 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> xD was heißt schon "lesen sie die pcgames"... ja, ich bin Abonent -> aber ich hab die letzten 3 hefte schon nicht mehr gelesen... das letzte net mal ausgepackt... hmm


geht mir auch so. mal lese ich eine ganz, die nächsten dann garnicht.. läuft schon seit fast nem jahr so.
naja für ein jahr voreinpaar wochen nochmal bezahlt, mal was danach kommt. schade eigentlich, bin auch seit 99 dabei aber einfach keine zeit für spiele.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (26. September 2007)

MiffiMoppelchen am 25.09.2007 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 14.09.2007 17:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ebenso, mein Interesse an aktuellen Spielen ist einfach zu gering.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Insane80 (26. September 2007)

Ich hab die PCG auch im Abo und lese sie eigentlich auch fast komplett. In der S-Bahn, manchmal in der Mittagspause, auf'm Klo oder wenn ich meine Augen einfach mal vor Bildschirmen schonen will, also kein TV oder PC 
Klar, es gibt auch immer mal Artikel, die mich nicht so interessieren und von den Vollversionen hab ich zugegeben fast keine gezockt... höchstens mal angetestet. Ich spiele gern PC, komme aber leider irgendwie zu selten dazu.


----------



## FossilZ (29. September 2007)

Teslatier am 14.09.2007 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war Abonnent bis vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren. Damals hatte die PCG imo sehr stark an Qualität abgenommen. Deswegen diese Entscheidung. Jetzt kauf ich mir keine Spielezeitschriften mehr. Infos bekomm ich aus dem Netz, wenn mich was interessiert. Spiele interessieren micht aber nicht mehr so viel.


So siehts bei mir auch aus, nur das ich kein Abo hatte sondern Monat für Monat beim Zeitschriftenhandel war


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (30. September 2007)

annon11 am 15.09.2007 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde aber immer die Rumpelkammer von RR vermissen.


Keine Angst, da verpasst du nichts mehr.
RR war auch schon mal witziger.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (8. Oktober 2007)

*[X] Ich kaufe mir die PC Games vielleicht einmal im Jahr*

... und zwar dann, wenn eine gute Vollversion dabei ist. Früher hab ich sie noch regelmässig und gerne gelesen, aber das ist schon lange vorbei. 

1. Zu teuer - für das Geld bekomme ich ein Budgetspiel und die Vollversionen der letzten Zeit waren z.T. richtig schlecht. 

2. Mangelnde Qualität - früher hatte die Zeitschrift noch Stil und auf die Wertungen konnte man sich im Grossen und Ganzen verlassen. Über die Qualität der DVD legen wir besser mal den Mantel des Schweigens. 

Hört sich nostalgisch an, aber die PC Games ist einfach nicht mehr das was sie mal war. 

SSA


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (8. Oktober 2007)

ich hatte ab der 2/98 ein abo...habs dann aber vor etlichen jahren...so 2001 oder so gekündigt.  früher hab ich mich wie ein kind an weihnachten drauf gefreut aus der schule zu kommen und die pcgames im briefkasten zu finden...dann hab ich sie beim mittagessen quasi durchgelesen...

aber heutzutage brauch ich sie nicht...hab mir mal eine gekauft und gemerkt, dass ich weit mehr als 50% des inhaltes schon kannte und der rest hat mich nicht interessiert. das internet ist halt schneller logischerweise...deswegen kauf ich mir nur noch eine wenn ich die vollversion haben will. aber das kam bisher irgendwie gar nicht vor!
 

auch tests und previews bekomme ich umsonst im internet...von daher würde mich echt nur eine vollversion locken...vielleicht kommt ja noch eine...


----------



## Atropa (8. Oktober 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 08.10.2007 03:41 schrieb:
			
		

> *[X] Ich kaufe mir die PC Games vielleicht einmal im Jahr*
> 
> ... und zwar dann, wenn eine gute Vollversion dabei ist. Früher hab ich sie noch regelmässig und gerne gelesen, aber das ist schon lange vorbei.
> 
> ...



*unterschreib*....genau das sind auch meine Beweggründe warum ich lieber zum Spielstern oder der PCPP (R.I.P.  ) greife.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Oktober 2007)

Demnächst wohl wieder, da das Abo der PCPP auf #pcg umgestellt wird. Ich geb der PCG mal wieder eine Chance, fristgemäß kündigen kann ich immer noch.


----------



## Montares (8. Oktober 2007)

jop lese ich. ich kaufe sie eigentlich jeden monat. dann liegt das teil auf nem minischrank vor der toilette und so wird sie von mir in etappen gelesen ^^


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (8. Oktober 2007)

Seit ca. 10 jahren keine Ausgabe mehr verpasst. Auch wenn ich Zeitlich nicht mehr jedes Spiel "mitnhemen" kann, es gibt keine Bessere "Klo-Lektüre" als ne PC Games und ne Gamestar. Da macht die Sitzung gleich doppelt viel spass


----------



## Craft-III (9. November 2007)

ich hab schon länger ein abo, und ich habs auch nicht bereut mir eins zu holen.
ich find die Pc Games besser als andere magazine die ich jemals gelesen habe


----------



## seppelini (31. Dezember 2007)

Die Letzte Ausgabe die ich mir gekauft habe liegt 1 1/2 Jahre zurück da mich danach keine Vollersion mehr vom Hocker reißen konnte.Außerdem stört mich,dass man hier keine direkte Einsicht mehr in die Vorschau zum aktuellen Heft hat,so dass man sich erstmal durchs Forum suchen muss.


----------

